# Hughesvilld, MD - Sadie, Adult, Sable, Spayed Female



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

*81612-Sadie is a black and tan female German Shepherd Dog mix. She is approximately 6 years old. She has been spayed. Sadie needs someone who understands her needs. She is very headstrong and she knows what she wants. Sadie would do better in a home that is familar with the breed. She would also do better in a home without children or to a home with children 15 years and up beacause of her size. Sadie also needs to go to a home without any other animals. She would rather be an only dog. Sadie is available for adoption by Supervisor Approval Only!!!*​ 

_The Tri-County Animal Shelter is located at _
6707 Animal Shelter Road
Hughesville, Maryland 20637​ 
1-800-903-1992
*301-932-1713*​ 
Charles County Government​ 
Animal Details​


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump for Sadie.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

No mix, looks like a nice sable..... Sadie won't be easy to place if her evaluation is correct. 
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

